# Using a Metal Detector to Find PMs in EScrap



## Scott2357 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone ever try using a good metal detector to screen escrap components. It would have to be one that could at least descriminate aluminum, copper, etc. base metals. Is there a model that picks up Pd or Pt?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2010)

Most metal detectors will have a different tone for ferrous and non ferrous metals. I doubt there is one to tell you if it is platinum, palladium or any specific metal.. 
That is where you would need a Niton XRF or similar device.
I have a periscope probe that there is a switch to flip that lets you know if the item is ferrous or not.
Jim


----------



## Scott2357 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have seen some detectors with a meter segmented sort of like a battery charge meter. Each section represented a specific metal type. I just thought this might be a quick way to seperate the junk without having to crack open a bunch chip packages, etc. While some parts might have gold, etc. in them but at small quantity that it wouldn't be able to pick up, you could stack parts and the combined PM content might be picked up.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2010)

The meters on the detector only give you an idea of what it could possibly be. And it is telling you what the item you found could be.
The readings will vary with size of the item, different alloys and more.
With scrap parts that we deal with there is all different types of metal that will be detected. With a metal detector multiple items will throw off the reading. It would be cool if it was possible, but I highly doubt that it is. Without spending $25-$35 grand on a XRF.
Jim


----------



## manorman (Jan 28, 2010)

Iron and gold and Nickel read about the same on a metal detector, you might be able to pick out some copper and silver. 
Mike


----------



## Scott2357 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

In the mean time I joined a metal detector forum and asked them about this. They said no such device exists in the detector world. 
Now I have to figure out how much escrap I have to set aside to buy an XRF. :lol: BTW- Unless I missed it, gold is not in the list of metals the Niton XRF can detect? :shock:


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 29, 2010)

Scott2357 said:


> Unless I missed it, gold is not in the list of metals the Niton XRF can detect? :shock:



XRF can detect PMs if you have it calibratied to do so


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2012)

Jimmy,
We like metal detectors, but not spammers.

Jim

He probably knows that now. He's been banned. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Jun 1, 2012)

I did not find a metal detector on the site just jammimg stuff
SPAMMER


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't even click their links, that is what they want.
I just hit the spam be gone button, and wait.

Jim


----------

